# Tsunade vs Wolverine



## Senbonzakura (May 2, 2009)

Restrictions-none
Location-sannin battlefield
Blood lust is on
distance-50ft apart
Tsunade already activated genises rebirth. lt only uses chakra when she regenerates something.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2009)

Tsunade can't kill Wolverine the best she can hope for is punching him until he is knocked unconscious.


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

Wolverine will just stand around for her to hit? How many times has he gone toe to toe with Sentinels, 100 ton class types, etc. with more offensive power? It took WWH Hulk numerous punches to knock out Wolverine. Tsunade has nowhere near the same level of strength, bulk, and arm reach to do the same without having her arms sliced off.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 2, 2009)

Well katsuyu can melt him can't she?


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

Like she has melted...who exactly? The slug thing actually has melted down a person of Wolverine's regen level? There's no point in bringing it up as lack of offensive feats go.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Wolverine will just stand around for her to hit? How many times has he gone toe to toe with Sentinels, 100 ton class types, etc. with more offensive power? It took WWH Hulk numerous punches to knock out Wolverine. Tsunade has nowhere near the same level of strength, bulk, and arm reach to do the same without having her arms sliced off.


I said the best she could hope for. Why do you do that? 

I'm obviously assuming they are both fighting and if she gets her punches off she could only knock him out and not kill him.

She has genesis rebirth so unless he cuts her head off she won't die, and she is pretty much the best medical ninja in the world so he has some dodging capabilities she was trained in.


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> I said the best she could hope for. Why do you do that?
> 
> I'm obviously assuming they are both fighting and if she gets her punches off
> she could only knock him out and not kill him.


And again, knocking him out isn't really likely at all when WWH Hulk has way more strength and other aspects that made what he did possible. She simply doesn't have the same thing.


> She has genesis rebirth so unless he cuts her head off she won't die, and she is pretty much the best medical ninja in the world so he has some dodging capabilities she was trained in.


Has Genesis Rebirth every regenerated sliced off limbs? Any attempt to connect a punch is quite risky while she doesn't have the arm span and strength that the WWH Hulk needed to knock out Wolverine; and even that required having prior knowledge of Wolverine and numerous punches upon him.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2009)

Hasn't he been knocked out by regular Hulk and lesser beings?


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

And I ask again, how exactly does Tsunade even have the same strength and reach as the regular Hulk and other characters with more strength and durability than her? Her regen has more to worry about than a stab in the chest.

I also would like to add that Wolverine is supposed to be nerfed in regen by the time of WWH but he still makes WWH Hulk have to punch him intentionally in the head numerous times to knock him out. Current Uncanny X-Men Wolverine is still the guy that makes Sentinels into scrap.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 2, 2009)

How is WWH Hulk stronger than her if she created a huge fissure with one finger? Can wolverine survive acid?


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> How is WWH Hulk stronger than her if she created a huge fissure with one finger?


WWH Hulk is stronger than a Hulk that can forcibly put together the core of a planet... General savage Hulk has the feat of holding up the collapse of an entire mountain for an extended period of time to keep the Avengers from being crushed. How much experience do you have the Hulk at all?


> Can wolverine survive acid?


What exactly has this acid melted? Has it melted something that regens atmospheric re-entry burns?


----------



## Platinum (May 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> How is WWH Hulk stronger than her if she created a huge fissure with one finger? Can wolverine survive acid?



That feat isn't worth shit next to WW Hulk.


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

The feat doesn't mean a thing to the Hulk a decade ago...


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 2, 2009)

Oh l see. Even with wolverine regenerating it isn't instant. lts slowly like tsunade's.  She is faster with better reflexes along with her barrage of punches and katasuyu clones its too much.


----------



## Agmaster (May 2, 2009)

Can she fight?  Can't she just choke him out or do soemthing to knock him out?


----------



## The World (May 2, 2009)

She could hide in Katsuya and surprise punch him whenever he gets close.


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> Oh l see. Even with wolverine regenerating it isn't instant. lts slowly like tsunade's.


There's a difference between healing a stab to the chest and healing off atmospheric re-entry and the force of the impact from such a ridiculous fall. While Wolverine's head is still one piece, of course in great thanks to adamantium, when he gets punched by WWH Hulk, Tsunade skull would of just splattered. There's nothing to suggest that she's doing anything to him he can't simply quickly heal off.


> She is faster with better reflexes along with her barrage of punches and katasuyu clones its too much.


What proof do you have of her better reflexes? Her punches don't compare at all to someone of WWH Hulk's level and numerous other characters that crap on her strength level. The summoning is offensively useless.


Roxxas said:


> She could hide in Katsuya and surprise punch him whenever he gets close.



Thank god for having a ridiculously good sense of smell and superhuman reaction timing. Such an attempt more than likely equates to her losing an arm. Even if she does punch him once, it's not gonna mean much for his healing ability. A punch to the head that your enemy can easily enough heal while you lose an arm. Does that sound like a fun trade for the latter?


----------



## The World (May 2, 2009)

Then she just hides in Katsuya forever and Logan gives up and leaves. Stalemate.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 2, 2009)

She managed to block naruto from orochimaru with a stab to the chest that even he was suprised. she wasn't regenerating and could still move like that along with her leg muscles being weakend by kabuto. Have you seen her kick slams? that would kill any human in one shot. A few of those and hes metal skeleton is crushed. Katsuyu is just ment for distraction and pretection


----------



## Lucifeller (May 2, 2009)

For all that I think Wolverine is overrated, the only times in Marvel comics that he's killed for good it requires completely incinerating every scrap of organic matter that makes him up aside from his bones, and that's only when they are encased in adamantium.

He also survives getting SHOT IN THE HEAD AND HEART. Or rather, he 'dies', REGENERATES WHILE DEAD and gets back up fresh as a rose and twice as pissed.

Oh, and his healing factor was fast enough that he could survive brief contact with the sun's corona. You know, around 10k Celsius degrees? Something that should have incinerated him on the spot?



> Have you seen her kick slams? that would kill any human in one shot. A few of those and hes metal skeleton is crushed. Katsuyu is just ment for distraction and pretection



Okay, let me put things in perspective.

Wolverine's skeleton takes hits without breaking from a guy who can hold a mass of rock that totals 150 BILLION tons up - alone.

Tsunade isn't even in the same strength range as Hulk's farts.


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> She managed to block naruto from orochimaru with a stab to the chest that even he was suprised.


Surprise that she got in his way at all. Something he makes the all the more clear as he asked in confusion as to why she got in the way.


> she wasn't regenerating and could still move like that along with her leg muscles being weakend by kabuto.


She used the regeneration thing right after Orochimaru stab her and had the sword come out. Without it, she wouldn't be doing a thing at all. It doesn't suggest any speed and reaction superiority at all.


> Have you seen her kick slams? that would kill any human in one shot. A few of those and hes metal skeleton is crushed. Katsuyu is just ment for distraction and pretection


...His metal skeleton will be crushed... One that has survived years...and years....and years of being exposed to kinetic force that makes Tsunade look relatively normal by comparison. 

Don't tell me you made this thread without even knowing a thing about adamantium.

You have shown that you don't know much about WWH. You've made it quite clear you don't know about adamantium. I even told you about the level of strength that WWH is superior to with it being quite clear that even he isn't breaking Wolverine's adamantium. Are you even sure that you want to suggest that she'll do what atmospheric re-entry impact couldn't do? That strength that can lift a moutain and even put together the core of a planet couldn't do?

Just stop. It's clear you made this thread without any real basis of knowledge on one of the characters.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 2, 2009)

Actually she used genises rebirth after she overcame her fear. She didn't use it after getting stabbed. 

(Well l admit l don't know much about hulk. l do know about wolverine but l didn't read all the comics on him but l read most though l read them a long time ago)


----------



## neodragzero (May 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> Actually she used genises rebirth after she overcame her fear. She didn't use it after getting stabbed.


Funny how I simply said that she uses the ability after she got stabbed. She doesn't really do anything from that point till she's obviously using the Genesis Rebirth. It's a waste of time to bring up when the point of Orochimaru's surprise, a weakened shadow of himself version, was that she selflessly got in his way. The scene in general is meaningless when it provides no proof whatsoever of reaction and speed greater than that of Wolverine. 


> (Well l admit l don't know much about hulk. l do know about wolverine but l didn't read all the comics on him but l read most though l read them a long time ago)


I'm going to have to not believe you. You went as far as to suggest that Tsunade can do a thing to adamantium. It's clear that "most" isn't a word you should be using.

Seriously, just stop.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 2, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> I'm going to have to not believe you.



This should be everyone's official policy when it comes to sanin3


----------



## madcow3005 (May 2, 2009)

Surprise surprise, X-men origins comes out, and some retard with no clue what Wolverine's feats are goes and makes a thread about him.

Tsunade can crush his skeleton? His ADAMANTIUM skeleton?

Seriously, stop.


----------



## The World (May 2, 2009)

Who said she crushes his skeleton?


----------



## The Wanderer (May 2, 2009)

@Roxxas: sanin3



sanin3 said:


> She managed to block naruto from orochimaru with a stab to the chest that even he was suprised. she wasn't regenerating and could still move like that along with her leg muscles being weakend by kabuto. Have you seen her *kick slams*? that would kill any human in one shot. A few of those and hes *metal skeleton is crushed*. Katsuyu is just ment for distraction and pretection


----------



## The World (May 2, 2009)

No one takes sanin3 seriously.


----------



## Banhammer (May 2, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> Actually she used genises rebirth after she overcame her fear. She didn't use it after getting stabbed.
> 
> (Well l admit l don't know much about hulk. l do know about wolverine but l didn't read all the comics on him but l read most though l read them a long time ago)



Did you read the part where is organs are all neatly protected by indestructable wonderflonium?


----------



## HumanWine (May 2, 2009)

Enough with the Wolverine wank. WWH did not *need* to punch Wolverine numerous times. He was fucking with him; cats do the same thing to crippled mice. Wolverine has been outclassed/humiliated by people laughable weaker than WWH. I honestly do not know why people even pay to attention to Hulk vs Wolverine fights because they are complete wanking bullshyt.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 3, 2009)

Sorry, forgive me. i'm trying to be a better poster. Tell me if something is bad.

Wolverine can't kill katsuyu since she is so huge. lt would be like one wasp stinging a fat adult.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Enough with the Wolverine wank. WWH did not *need* to punch Wolverine numerous times. He was fucking with him; cats do the same thing to crippled mice.


He explained that he needs to keep punching Wolverine in the head till Wolverine would get "punch drunk." It happened, get over it. The point still stands that Tsunade has nowhere near what WWH Hulk had to do what he did. She doesn't have the reach and strength of NUMEROUS Marvel characters in general. Thanks for completely missing the point.


> Wolverine has been outclassed/humiliated by people laughable weaker than WWH.


Such as? Notice also how not only WWH Hulk is referred to. There are a lot of people that are laughably beyond Tsunade.


> I honestly do not know why people even pay to attention to Hulk vs Wolverine fights because they are complete wanking bullshyt.



I honestly don't know why you seem to add nothing but whine.


sanin3 said:


> Sorry, forgive me. i'm trying to be a better poster. Tell me if something is bad.
> 
> Wolverine can't kill katsuyu since she is so huge. lt would be like one wasp stinging a fat adult.



In other words, you completely missed the fact that killing Katsuyu isn't the point of your very own thread. Making threads with a character you don't know is bad.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (May 3, 2009)

Honestly, even without fanwank, Tsunade just has no way of putting down Logan.  He has an effective healing factor even without said fanwank along with an adamantium skeleton.  That's pretty much the whole thread in a nutshell.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

Pretty much.


----------



## Senbonzakura (May 3, 2009)

oh ok. l probaly should have reread the comics. Sorry, l concede.


----------



## Superrazien (May 3, 2009)

Wolverine + Blood Lust VS Worst Hokage ever= Rapestomp


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> oh ok. l probaly should have reread the comics. Sorry, l concede.



Ah already, and i was ready to reply to your comment on how Tsunade breaks Wolverine's unbreakable skeleton too.

On another note, the best thing she can hope for is that somehow she can knock him unconcious, because there's no way in hell that's going to kill him, especially considering your going to have to directly attack his brain to do so.


----------



## madcow3005 (May 3, 2009)

How long does Wolverine usually stay knocked out for? Or is it just a plot device, so he's knocked out as long as the writers require?


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

madcow3005 said:


> How long does Wolverine usually stay knocked out for? Or is it just a plot device, so he's knocked out as long as the writers require?



Depends on how bad the asswhooping was and how his healing factor is that day.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

As long as Logan has a nervous system that can be affected:
 pwned
pwned
he won't win.

Logan sprawls on the floor for awhile and then Tsunade suffocates him with her breast resulting in a KO.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 3, 2009)

@ thinking Tsuande is on Hulk level strength.  Hulk is top tier in terms of strength in the Marvel-verse which makes the Naruto-verse look like an ant.

No way in hell Tsuande could punch Wolverine unconscious - even if Wolverine let her.

And really, that's ALL Tsuande has shown.  Brute strength, but it's brute strength Logan's dealt with before.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> As long as Logan has a nervous system that can be affected:
> pwned
> pwned
> he won't win.
> ...



The nerve damage would heal up almost instantly. In the long run the only way tsunade could win is if she could get past wolvie's adamantium skeleton and fuck with his brain to make him fall unconscious. 

It would have to be instant, or else the damage would just heal up.

Actually, another way she could win is if she could fuck with wolvies heart to make him pass out. But again, getting past his admantium rib cage would be very tough.



ChINaMaN1472 said:


> @ thinking Tsuande is on Hulk level strength.  Hulk is top tier in terms of strength in the Marvel-verse which makes the Naruto-verse look like an ant.
> 
> No way in hell Tsuande could punch Wolverine unconscious - even if Wolverine let her.



This. Hulk trades blows with gods. Hulk can lift 100+ tons. The hulk can only DENT adamantium. So no way is tsunade doing anything to it.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

hasn't Wolverine been knocked out by many people below class 50 far more then the brief times he's survvied his Hulk encounters?  

hasn't Daredevil even taken Logan down using nerve strikes? 
hasn't Spider-man knocked wolverine out multiple times?


how long do you suppose it would take Logan to 'heal' from Tsunade nervous system attack ? And why do you suppose he can 'heal' from such an attack faster then tsuande can smother him ? 

sounds to me like people are arguing to 'beat wolverine' you need to be beyond planet busting level hits. So even if Superman flew at Logan at lightspeed, Logan wouldn't be knocked out because of the adamantium!


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> As long as Logan has a nervous system that can be affected:
> pwned
> pwned
> he won't win.
> ...



Good luck with actually landing the blow without losing an arm.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (May 3, 2009)

I don't think Tsunade has the stamina to fight Logan in a protracted battle.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> hasn't Wolverine been knocked out by many people below class 50 far more then the brief times he's survvied his Hulk encounters?
> 
> hasn't Daredevil even taken Logan down using nerve strikes?



Wolverine takes losses from everyone. People just ignore his hundreds of low showings.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Correct me if I Am Wrong, but hasn't Wolverine been knocked out by many people below class 50 far more then the brief times he's survvied his Hulk encounters? Hell, hasn't Daredevil  even taken Logan down using nerve strikes?


Do you have proof of Daredevil doing this? Seriously though, Wolverine is above Daredevil.


> Strength doesn't matter in this fight anyway. See my post as to how Tsunade disable Logan; he has fallen to electrical attacks before, and has shown to be affected by them. Although I'm sure there is some random high-end showing with him tanking a Thor God Blast or something retarded.


And from who exactly did this electrical attack come from? How exactly does Tsunade's electrical attack compare? Do we really need to hear more of the repetitive whiny fallacy?


----------



## Kusogitsune (May 3, 2009)

Wolverine takes this. It might take a while, but he could outlast Tsunade, and once she's exhausted from dodging him for like hours, he'd probably cut off her head. I mean, c'mon, it's bloodlusted Wolverine.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> hasn't Wolverine been knocked out by many people below class 50 far more then the brief times he's survvied his Hulk encounters?
> 
> hasn't Daredevil even taken Logan down using nerve strikes?
> hasn't Spider-man knocked wolverine out multiple times?



Didnt know daredevil took out wolverine with nerve strikes, if he can do that, then tsunade has a much better chance of winning. Although the fact that Wolverine is bloodlusted may affect things drastically, since berserker wolverine > normal wolverine.

And spider man is a better fighter than tsunade. He has super agility, predictive abilities, super strength, and webbing that can occupy wolverine.




> how long do you suppose it would take Logan to 'heal' from Tsunade nervous system attack ? And why do you suppose he can 'heal' from such an attack faster then tsuande can smother him ?
> 
> sounds to me like people are arguing to 'beat wolverine' you need to be beyond planet busting level hits. So even if Superman flew at Logan at lightspeed, Logan wouldn't be knocked out because of the adamantium!



Well, he heals for fatal wounds very quickly, so smaller things such as nerve endings would probably be quicker. And could nerve damage really knock him out? Or just paralyze him until its healed?

and of course you dont need planet busting hits. Im just saying that tsunade cant fuck with wolverines brains using shousen since she cant pierce the skull. Also, wolverine has taken hits from the hulk and kept fighting, so he would do the same with tsunade.

Unless tsunade can insta-KO wolverine through nerve damage, wolverine wins due to superior healing factor, durability, and stamina.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Do you have proof of Daredevil doing this? Seriously though, Wolverine is above Daredevil.
> 
> And from who exactly did this electrical come from? How exactly does Tsunade's electrical attack compare? Do we really need to hear more of the repetitive whiny fallacy?



It's in the Daredevil respect...
Wolverine is above DD in what way ? DD is faster (bullet-timer), more skilled (learned frm sticks and constantly shows his skills), and has better senses barring smell (does this really need to be discussed), is more agile (comparable to spider-man), and has comparable strength to Logan.

Electric attack= was from an electrical device /oth electric fighter
Tsunade attack is comparable in that it is also an electircal attack.
Better still, its function is more specific in terms of nervous system disruption compared to 'typical electric fare'. So going from this site, and that Logan can be 'stunned' by electrical attacks, I don't see why he shrugs the effects of her 'jutsu' off instantyl. 


yes, so many fallacies, so little time. 

edit: In case my memory is playing tricks and Logan has a) never been affected by nerve strikes from DD b) never been beaten down by Spider-man or people belwo class 50 C) never been affected by electric attacks,.... he'd raped Tsunade.


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (May 3, 2009)

I'm going to say Logan, she'd run out of chakara before he was done healing, which is endless.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> It's in the Daredevil respect...
> Wolverine is above DD in what way ? DD is faster (bullet-timer), more skilled (learned frm sticks and constantly shows his skills), and has better senses barring smell (does this really need to be discussed), is more agile (comparable to spider-man), and has comparable strength to Logan.


Where's the link?

Wolverine is also a bullet timer if you really want to go that far. Wolverine has more experience when it comes to how many martial arts and combat he has experienced. The gap there is quite huge. And seriously, the nerve idea doesn't make sense with all the types of kinetic force and so on that would do severe nerve damage and more.

Anyway:
Tea Party Anthem


> Electric attack= was from an electrical device /oth electric fighter
> Tsunade attack is comparable in that it is also an electircal attack.
> Better still, its function is more specific in terms of nervous system disruption compared to 'typical electric fare'. So going from this site, and that Logan can be 'stunned' by electrical attacks, I don't see why he shrugs the effects of her 'jutsu' off instantyl.
> Tea Party Anthem


In other words, you have no clue whatsoever as to what level of electrical attack affects Wolverine. The electrical attack can be from a source well beyond anything Tsunade could ever do and you wouldn't even know. Seriously, look at the respect thread before you mouth off.


> yes, so many fallacies, so little time.


You seem to always find time for it. No links to your claims and ambiguity isn't going to help.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> It's in the Daredevil respect...
> Wolverine is above DD in what way ? DD is faster (bullet-timer), more skilled (learned frm sticks and constantly shows his skills), and has better senses barring smell (does this really need to be discussed), is more agile (comparable to spider-man), and has comparable strength to Logan.



Daredevil is still just a normal man right, even if he's got peak strength/speed for a normal human? How is he comparable in strength with logan? Logan has superhuman strength, as well as being stronger since he has his adamantium skeleton (became stronger in proportion to the added weight). 

And Just me being nit-picky, but i think its arguable to say that DD is more skilled than wolverine (with wolverine's years and years of martial arts training, and general combat experience)


----------



## Lucifeller (May 3, 2009)

sanin3 said:


> Sorry, forgive me. i'm trying to be a better poster. Tell me if something is bad.
> 
> Wolverine can't kill katsuyu since she is so huge. lt would be like one wasp stinging a fat adult.



...terrible analogy. A wasp isn't dangerous because of the sting, but because of the poison. Fat or not, the poison can still kill you through anaphylactic shock.

Also, Wolvie doesn't need to kill Katsuyu, just dig through it and find Tsunade inside. Given how he intentionally got eaten by a giant monster just so he could kill it from inside, he's more than patient enough to do that.

By the way, Wolverine outright admits Spider Man is one of the few who can theoretically KILL him, because he's strong enough to tear his head off if he gives it his all, and between his spider sense and speed, he's agile enough to get in a position to do so without Wolvie gutting him.

Of course, he then pointed out the kid lacks the killer instinct to do so...



> more skilled (learned frm sticks and constantly shows his skills),



Wolverine trained with both Stick and Elektra, as well as half a gajillion other HIGHLY SKILLED martial artists. He is also absolutely even in his battles with Daredevil, and Daredevil himself admits he has an even 50/50 chance against Wolvie, because he's not the brute people assume he is and is actually highly skilled.

Check your facts before you pointlessly hate on Wolverine. I don't even like him and I'm being forced to correct anti-fanboys in this thread. What the hell?


----------



## madcow3005 (May 3, 2009)

I thought you couldn't tear any of wolverine's limbs off because his tendons and connective tissue were also coated with adamantium?

If they're not, why don't people that are more agile and faster than him just slice off his head in between the vertebrae in his neck?


----------



## Lucifeller (May 3, 2009)

What makes you think someone hasn't tried? The problem is you need to be stronger, faster, more agile and INCREDIBLY ACCURATE to do that. And the number of people who can boast such total superiority to Wolverine are very few, and they almost all have better things to do than get in a pissing contest with him. Or are his allies. Cyclops in AoA burned off his hand at the joint, but that was with a focused optic blast - y'know, enough power that on its best day it flattens a mountain?

The fact Wolverine reacts based on pure instinct, which usually lets him counter even attacks that he'd be unable to deal with if he listened to his rational side, doesn't help at all.

Spiderman can do it largely thanks to his spider sense keeping him from getting eviscerated. Even then, in at least one occasion Wolverine actually gutted him, and Peter can count himself lucky it was a training session and he got medical attention immediately. He ecrtainly stopped fucking around with Logan afterwards...


----------



## Aokiji (May 3, 2009)

Isn't Wolverine way too slow to keep up with a high tier character from Naruto?


----------



## madcow3005 (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Isn't Wolverine way too slow to keep up with a high tier character from Naruto?



Tsunade has showcased no speed feats WHATSOEVER.


----------



## Aokiji (May 3, 2009)

Who gives a fucking shit?


----------



## madcow3005 (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Who gives a fucking shit?



You should?


----------



## HumanWine (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> He explained that he needs to keep punching Wolverine in the head till Wolverine would get "punch drunk." It happened, get over it. The point still stands that Tsunade has nowhere near what WWH Hulk had to do what he did. She doesn't have the reach and strength of NUMEROUS Marvel characters in general. Thanks for completely missing the point.
> Such as? Notice also how not only WWH Hulk is referred to. There are a lot of people that are laughably beyond Tsunade.
> I honestly don't know why you seem to add nothing but whine.
> In other words, you completely missed the fact that killing Katsuyu isn't the point of your very own thread. Making threads with a character you don't know is bad.


Read a fucking Wolverine comic. Read a fucking Hulk comic. Their own separate comics not a crossover. Not a respect thread because they only highlight the greatest of Logan's inconsistent feats which only occur in crossovers. WWH fucking with Wolverine. If he wanted to, WWH wouldve back handed Logan out of the state like he did to the previous bitch he hit.
Stop wanking Wolverine.


----------



## madcow3005 (May 3, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Read a fucking Wolverine comic. Read a fucking Hulk comic. Their own separate comics not a crossover. Not a respect thread because they only highlight the greatest of Logan's inconsistent feats which only occur in crossovers. WWH fucking with Wolverine. If he wanted to, WWH wouldve back handed Logan out of the state like he did to the previous bitch he hit.
> Stop wanking Wolverine.



Your comment brought up something interesting.

How far do you have to go to be considered BFR? 

Could Tsunade punch Wolverine that far?

Or am I misunderstanding what BFR means, in that it's not how far, but that you have to be stuck in a place and you can't get back to fight your opponent?


----------



## Aokiji (May 3, 2009)

madcow3005 said:


> You should?



She's one of the legendary 3. Mind you even academy students can move "faster than the eye can see"


----------



## madcow3005 (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> She's one of the legendary 3. Mind you even academy students can move "faster than the eye can see"



.....................

Seriously?

You're going to bring up a Naruto speed debate here? When in every other thread they've been trashed against average-level Marvel characters, one of which is Wolverine?

And I like how her reputation means anything, when the only showings she's had have been relatively poor.


----------



## Federer (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> She's one of the legendary 3. Mind you even academy students can move "faster than the eye can see"



Wolverine is no slouch,

he is *atleast* peak human, dodges bullets and lazers with relative ease. Although it depends on the writer, Wolverine doesn't dodge lately, you can't blame him, with a ridiculous regen like him.


----------



## Darklyre (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Isn't Wolverine way too slow to keep up with a high tier character from Naruto?



Wolverine has fought Quicksilver multiple times.


----------



## Aokiji (May 3, 2009)

madcow3005 said:


> .....................
> 
> Seriously?
> 
> ...



Again: who gives a shit? I mean in a verse where kids who aren't even considered ninja's can more faster than 220 mp/h, being a considered legendary is a feat in itself.

And this board is a drooling mass of retardation when it comes to giving Naruto their respect, so those threats being trashed doesn't mean zilch.



Juracule Mihawk said:


> Wolverine is no slouch,
> 
> he is *atleast* peak human, dodges bullets and lazers with relative ease. Although it depends on the writer, Wolverine doesn't dodge lately, you can't blame him, with a ridiculous regen like him.



Good thing that even Academy Students in Naruto are peak human. Dodging bullets is no feat, considering that aimdodging is very well in a humans possibilties. And we don't know how these "lazers" move, so no. 

He isn't hitting Tsunade. Much less if you consider that illusion creating, henge and kawarimi is childs play in Narutoverse.



Darklyre said:


> Wolverine has fought Quicksilver multiple times.



Was QS going all out?

Honestly, Spiderman has taken hits from Juggernaut and the Thing takes hits by the Hulk. Spiderman has also fought namor and didn't get stomped into the ground.

X fighting Y isn't really a good indicator of X abilities, if your verse is jobbing ridden.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Read a fucking Wolverine comic. Read a fucking Hulk comic. Their own separate comics not a crossover. Not a respect thread because they only highlight the greatest of Logan's inconsistent feats which only occur in crossovers. WWH fucking with Wolverine. If he wanted to, WWH wouldve back handed Logan out of the state like he did to the previous bitch he hit.
> Stop wanking Wolverine.


Translation: Whine, whine, whine, belief fallacy. Still missing the fact that the point wasn't WWH. Come back when you improve your reading comprehension.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 3, 2009)

Yeah Wolverine slaughters Tsunade. She's got no chance.


----------



## Aokiji (May 3, 2009)

rawrawraw said:


> Yeah Wolverine slaughters Tsunade. She's got no chance.



Oh just get the fuck out of here.


----------



## iander (May 3, 2009)

Wolverine's feats are so inconsistent its impossible to discuss this.


----------



## Aokiji (May 3, 2009)

Sasuke reacted to people attacking at transsonic speed. Orochimaru blitzed his ass easily. Tsunade had no trouble fighting Orochimaru.

Wolverine isn't hitting her.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Sasuke reacted to people attacking at transsonic speed.


Who was moving at transsonic speed?


> Orochimaru blitzed his ass easily. Tsunade had no trouble fighting Orochimaru.


A weakened, arm sealed Orochimaru that she only fought while Jiraiya was around.


> Wolverine isn't hitting her.


Numerous feats say otherwise. But let me guess, they're all inconsistent because they're not fun to like.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Sasuke reacted to people attacking at transsonic speed. Orochimaru blitzed his ass easily. Tsunade had no trouble fighting Orochimaru.
> 
> Wolverine isn't hitting her.



She's never been shown to be particularly fast, and wolverine has superhuman speed/reflexes.

Even if she is faster than him, its not fast enough that wolverine wont be getting hits in.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 3, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> Oh just get the fuck out of here.





There's more than enough proof here that wolverine is the clear victor. Your arguments have no substance, Tsuande hasn't shown speed feats that far surpase Wolverine's speed/reaction.

His hyperactive animal senses allowed him to detect and smell stuff a block away, through walls, and even detected spiderwoman trakcing him.
He's easily a bullet timer doding bullets after they've been fired, and dodges a rocket from deadpool, moving faster than the eye can see, etc...

Not to mention Tsunade has NOTHING that can kill wolverine while her durability is moot since Adamantium will slice right through her like a hot knife does to butter.

Come back when you have something.


----------



## The Bloody Nine (May 3, 2009)

iander said:


> Wolverine's feats are so inconsistent its impossible to discuss this.



It took four fucking pages for someone to finally say this.


----------



## Aokiji (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Who was moving at transsonic speed?



Haku.



neodragzero said:


> A weakened, arm sealed Orochimaru that she only fought while Jiraiya was around.



He was weakened as in not able to use nijutsu. His speed was still there.



neodragzero said:


> Numerous feats say otherwise. But let me guess, they're all inconsistent because they're not fun to like.



She also has bunshin, kawarimi and henge.

Honestly, claiming that Wolverine can "slaughter" Tsuande is ridiculous.



rawrawraw said:


> There's more than enough proof here that wolverine is the clear victor. Your arguments have no substance, Tsuande hasn't shown speed feats that far surpase Wolverine's speed/reaction.
> 
> His hyperactive animal senses allowed him to detect and smell stuff a block away, through walls, and even detected spiderwoman trakcing him.
> He's easily a bullet timer doding bullets after they've been fired, and dodges a rocket from deadpool, moving faster than the eye can see, etc...
> ...



Who said she can win?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

The Bloody Nine said:


> It took four fucking pages for someone to finally say this.



Ha, i thought that was a given. Sometimes marvel's hard-on for wolverine can lead to feats of ridiculous proportions. Wolverine healing from a "nuke"? lolwut?


----------



## zan (May 3, 2009)

First..The OP was an idiot to think up this match.. Everyone els who thinks Tsunada has even a chance against him is an idiot... 

Facts
Wolv has one of the strongest Regen ability on the face of the earth... He was able to heal from having all of his  skin burned off after nitro blow up. He regen with in mins after losing all of his flesh ..
They created wolv to fight some of the strongest   people  in marvel vers. His first  mission  in the comic was to fight the hulk. 

Wolv has walked away from reentry. 
Wolv has over 100 year of fighting Exp.  He hasover  100 of years old  fighting with some of the strongest  people in marvel vers. He is known as the best at what he does he is known as one of the most respected person in marvel history.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

helpmenow316 said:


> First..The OP was an idiot to think up this match.. Everyone els who thinks Tsunada has even a chance against him is an idiot...
> 
> Facts
> Wolv has one of the strongest Regen ability on the face of the earth... He was able to heal from having all of his  skin burned off after nitro blow up. He regen with in mins after losing all of his flesh ..
> ...



Hasn't Wolverine's regen been toned down since then?

Wolverines been knocked out by everything from gunfire to martial arts to super powers. He gets knocked out by lots of things.

I think this is the DD scan people were talking about
[Suppiido-Fansubs]​_Dragon​_Ball​_Kai​_005​_[5D8341DC].avi


----------



## zan (May 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Hasn't Wolverine's regen been toned down since then?
> 
> Wolverines been knocked out by everything from gunfire to martial arts to super powers. He gets knocked out by lots of things.
> 
> ...


Yeah but still... He still strong enough to  beat her..

also  When was the DD vs wolv fight took place?  The  art looks like something from the 90s when he didnt reach his peak.But still he fought the hulk and walked away from it when he was first introduces.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

The mid 2000's.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Wolverine trained with both Stick and Elektra, as well as half a gajillion other HIGHLY SKILLED martial artists. He is also absolutely even in his battles with Daredevil, and Daredevil himself admits he has an even 50/50 chance against Wolvie, because he's not the brute people assume he is and is actually highly skilled.
> 
> Check your facts before you pointlessly hate on Wolverine. I don't even like him and I'm being forced to correct anti-fanboys in this thread. What the hell?



I already know he has trained with them. Read what I said in that DD shows his skills more. Or do you honestly think being trained by the 'same people' equates to the same level of skills automatically? No. Good. So, as i previously mentioned, DD consitently showns his skilsl more. He pressure points people in a way that doesn't even make sense half the time. Case in point, in prison DD hit someone and they would have been in pain for weeks. Wolverine has skills like this ?

DD granting wolv 50% is not limited to skill and indicates little beyond what we already know. That is, Wolverine has much better durability then DD. Incidentyl, I'd say that DD giving himself any chance of 'beating' Logan is indicative of a whole lot to this thread. Namely, when you consider the type of claims people are making about what Wolv can 'walk' through, DD having any chance of taking him shouldn't be possible.

As to your anti-fanboy non-sense, I'm not sure wherther to get you a tissue or a tampoon, because all I'm reading is crying and bleeding with that crap. 

Also, I forgot about it, but what Aokiji says is true. Tsunade can avoid him with Shunpo's, genjutsu, summon help, and or her movement speed. It's one thing to supposedly be able to 'react to a bullet', but it's a another in marvel to be able to move around running real fast. Most aim dodging isn't even close to Rock Lee speed. And yes, tsunade is faster then Rock Lee....


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 3, 2009)

Tsunade is fucked so hard in the ass


----------



## Lucifeller (May 3, 2009)

Dude.

Wolverine nearly took off Quicksilver's head in at least three separate occasions, only failing by the slightest of margins, and actually GUTTED NORTHSTAR DEAD without Northstar being able to avoid it. Meaning, he can react to their movement speed.

If you think Tsunade can move as fast as those two do, you are a complete moron. Nobody in Naruto has shown even a fraction of Quicksilver's top speed (Mach 5 without the Terrigen Mists, which I'd rather disregard as massive deus ex machina), let alone Northstar's. Northstar tops out at Mach 10 without injury, and can theoretically reach 99% lightspeed if he's willing to risk his life.

As for genjutsu, good luck having any effect on a guy who primarily relies on his smell and instincts to fight, things which genjutsu rarely affects, as shown even in the manga where apparently only Sharingan based genjutsu affects smell, and who managed to kill several heavily armed people while functionally blind and deaf back in the Weapon X days while fresh out of the adamantium skeleton process and considerably less powerful than he is today.

On a side note, if this is adamantium-less Wolverine, it's even worse for Tsunade. Adamantium-less Wolvie's healing factor was on crack - he regrew a whole limb from nothing in seconds, and shrugged off normally lethal blows while still being able to punch through reinforced steel doors with his bone claws.


----------



## Magellan (May 3, 2009)

Wolverine rapes.


----------



## Dante10 (May 3, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Dude.
> 
> Wolverine nearly took off Quicksilver's head in at least three separate occasions, only failing by the slightest of margins, and actually GUTTED NORTHSTAR DEAD without Northstar being able to avoid it. Meaning, he can react to their movement speed.
> 
> ...


Quicksilver is mach 40 right?


----------



## HumanWine (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Translation: Whine, whine, whine, belief fallacy. Still missing the fact that the point wasn't WWH. Come back when you improve your reading comprehension.



In other words, you a dick who cant tell the difference between high end jobbing feats and reasonable feats. Your point was that it took "WWH Hulk numerous punches to knock out Wolverine....Tsunade has nowhere near the same level of strength, bulk, and arm reach to do the same without having her arms sliced off" which is complete bullshit. WWH was fighting over 15 Xmen at the time and allowed Logan to get close to him because in every crossover fight they had, Logan jumps around like a fucking flea. 

lol at WWH tagging because of his arm reach. Fuck over 30 of years of Logan being tagged by fool laughable slower than WWH. Fuck consistency.

Wolverine gets repeatedly punch miles around the battlefield until Tsuande dies of exhaustion. Wolverine wins by default.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Dude.
> 
> Wolverine nearly took off Quicksilver's head in at least three separate occasions, only failing by the slightest of margins, and actually GUTTED NORTHSTAR DEAD without Northstar being able to avoid it. Meaning, he can react to their movement speed.
> 
> ...



Don't Dude me, bro.
Are you honestly saying Wolverine has reaction time, at minimum, upwards of mach 5, and at maximum mach 50+ ? Seriously. Are you ignoring that comics consitently create situations of 'jobbing' where chars get hit by people they have no buisness being hit by? Besides, if Logan anticipated where the speedstar's were going, he could react just prior to their movement. Although even in that case, the speedstar's perception should allow them to see the attacks in slow-mo, and thus dodge anything under their multiple mach speeds. But that's jobbing for you. That's surely what happened. Why do I say that you may wonder. Well, has a gun ever be fired at Wolv and he showed the bullet seems to be moving in slow motion like we see a softball? 

Genjutsu has shwon to affect all the sense. Naruto was immobilized and completly unaware of the noises made by the battle going on around him. People have shown to not be aware of physical contact, like the example of Deidara. Sight is a given as affected, and taste doesn't matter. Incidently, Kakashi showed he has superhuman smell, and I believe some kind of enhanced hearing at some point. Ignoring Kakashi for second, a better comparision is Kiba. He has superhuman smell outright and generally is just a wild fighter. Yet,  genjutsu has still taken him out and would affect him.


----------



## Lucifeller (May 3, 2009)

Kiba was fooled by Naruto using HENGE, which is NINJUTSU, not Genjutsu. Moreover, Akamaru had pissed on naruto beforehand, which meant Naruto smelled like dog to begin with, making telling him and Akamaru apart even harder.

As for Wolverine, he has REPEATED feats of tagging people who move at fuckridiculous speed. He can do it with a certain consistency, mainly because his reflexes work on instinct, not reason. He doesn't THINK about doing something, his body just does it on automatic. He also fights cybernetically enhanced Hand ninja, and he consistently defeated Psylocke in training, even though Betsy is probably one of the best fighters in the entire Marvelverse - certainly better than Daredevil, since unlike DD who has sharp senses, she outright screws with your mind.

And that reminds me, Xavier outright stated that Wolverine is highly resistant to attacks on the psyche of any sort, since he's, mentally speaking, more beast than man. Make of that what you will.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

Why are we arguing speed when Tsunade has no notable speedfeats?


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 3, 2009)

Tsuande got tired after punching Orochimaru, and Orochimaru was more or less unharmed.

Wolverine endurance > Orochimaru endurance.
Wolverine regeneration > Orichimaru regeneration.


----------



## Z (May 3, 2009)

No screw all of you. They just have sex and all of you are like


----------



## The World (May 3, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Tsuande got tired after punching Orochimaru, and Orochimaru was more or less unharmed.
> 
> Wolverine endurance > Orochimaru endurance.
> Wolverine regeneration > Orichimaru regeneration.



Hey guess what anime is non-canon. Tsunade only punched Oro once which knocked his face off so he had to escape.
Dog Seperation
Dog Seperation

And Oro's durability is nothing to scoff at.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Hey guess what anime is non-canon. Tsunade only punched Oro once which knocked his face off so he had to escape.
> Dog Seperation
> Dog Seperation
> 
> And Oro's durability is nothing to scoff at.



Hmmm, i think Oro vs. wolverine would be the more interesting match.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 3, 2009)

My bad.  I stand corrected.


----------



## ZergKage (May 3, 2009)

What would Wolverine do to Katsuyu?


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 3, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> Kiba was fooled by Naruto using HENGE, which is NINJUTSU, not Genjutsu. Moreover, Akamaru had pissed on naruto beforehand, which meant Naruto smelled like dog to begin with, making telling him and Akamaru apart even harder.
> 
> As for Wolverine, he has REPEATED feats of tagging people who move at fuckridiculous speed. He can do it with a certain consistency, mainly because his reflexes work on instinct, not reason. He doesn't THINK about doing something, his body just does it on automatic. He also fights cybernetically enhanced Hand ninja, and he consistently defeated Psylocke in training, even though Betsy is probably one of the best fighters in the entire Marvelverse - certainly better than Daredevil, since unlike DD who has sharp senses, she outright screws with your mind.
> 
> And that reminds me, Xavier outright stated that Wolverine is highly resistant to attacks on the psyche of any sort, since he's, mentally speaking, more beast than man. Make of that what you will.



I never mentioned what genjutsu affected Kiba, so I'm not sure why you're bringing up Naruto's Henge. In any case, Kiba was knocked out by Kabuto's genjutsu, and given that animals are also susceptible to genjutsu, I don't see why sense of smell wouldn't be disrupted. 

Kiba's sense of smell is blantantly super-human. Naruto's win in the chunnin exam was specifically because of his enhanced sense of smell, as noted by the jounin there.

 You're seriously claiming wolverine, despite being slower then speedstars, can somewhow use  instincts and skills to tag speedstar's that can outrun sniper-bullets and have hypersonic speeds and 'perception'? Really. That's not jobbing, and not the same reason Deathstroke can out-react and catch flash?

Wolverine has psychic defenses, and I'd assume a training session with Psylocke doesn't necessarily involve her trying to mind rape him. Genjutsu isn't a psychic attack, it's sensory manipulation. Someone who relies alot on their sense, and whom doesn't have something akin to spider-sense, has no reason not to be bothered by sensory manipulation. Especially when they don't know they're in it.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> What would Wolverine do to Katsuyu?



Chop it till it dies?

Seriously though, he'd just go for the throat (or even jump inside it) and keep hackin till he cant hack no more.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> In other words, you a dick who cant tell the difference between high end jobbing feats and reasonable feats. Your point was that it took "WWH Hulk numerous punches to knock out Wolverine....Tsunade has nowhere near the same level of strength, bulk, and arm reach to do the same without having her arms sliced off" which is complete bullshit. WWH was fighting over 15 Xmen at the time and allowed Logan to get close to him because in every crossover fight they had, Logan jumps around like a fucking flea.


In other words, you completely ignored me bringing up the different types of Hulk and their strength level, you completely ignored the fact that I bring up other feats, and completely ignore anything that obviously makes it clear that you didn't bother to read that well. Since when exactly is Astonishing X-Men is a crossover book? Since when exactly is Uncanny X-Men just another crossover book?

And again, what is exactly is bull when it remains that knocking out Wolverine still requires a certain level of durability, strength, and arm reach so that he doesn't slice off your arm in the blow trade off? I'm referring to more than just WWH. It's obvious for anyone that actually bothers to read.


mystictrunks said:


> I think this is the DD scan people were talking about
> 
> http://manam.deviantart.com/art/Festival-121357698



... We're actually suppose to take that seriously in a humor Garth Ennis' Punisher story? I repeat, Garth Ennis. I love the writer's work but I'm not going to seriously bring up that book for feats.


Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Wolverine has psychic defenses, and I'd assume a training session with Psylocke doesn't necessarily involve her trying to mind rape him. Genjutsu isn't a psychic attack, it's sensory manipulation. Someone who relies alot on their sense, and whom doesn't have something akin to spider-sense, has no reason not to be bothered by sensory manipulation. Especially when they don't know they're in it.



This is a waste of time when the only genjutsu that Tsunade has been shown to use affects only sight. Bushin and henge haven't been shown to suddenly change someone's sent while bushin doesn't even create real bodies in general.


----------



## ZergKage (May 3, 2009)

Windwaker said:
			
		

> Chop it till it dies?
> 
> Seriously though, he'd just go for the throat (or even jump inside it) and keep hackin till he cant hack no more.



So hes going to continue to move around while its on top of him?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> So hes going to continue to move around while its on top of him?



Oh, i didnt know you meant summoned directly on top of him.

Well, provided he doesnt dodge, If he's flattened then i dont suppose there is much he can do, but if his claws are pointing up he can just cut his way inside of katsuyuu.


----------



## The World (May 3, 2009)

If he's inside Katsuya, she can just absorb him and keep taking him away from Tsunade in her mini-Katsuya forms every time he gets close.


----------



## HumanWine (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> In other words, you completely ignored me bringing up the different types of Hulk and their strength level, you completely ignored the fact that I bring up other feats, and completely ignore anything that obviously makes it clear that you didn't bother to read that well. Since when exactly is Astonishing X-Men is a crossover book? Since when exactly is Uncanny X-Men just another crossover book?
> 
> And again, what is exactly is bull when it remains that knocking out Wolverine still requires a certain level of durability, strength, and arm reach so that he doesn't slice off your arm in the blow trade off? I'm referring to more than just WWH. It's obvious for anyone that actually bothers to read.



Im addressing the whole "WWH needed to punch Wolverine several times to ko him" and "he only achieved that because of his arm reach". That other shit you mentioned is irrelevant. You cant understand that WWH was toying with Wolverine. You cant understand that Tsuande has all the ability needed to tag Wolverine. Logan's speed is at most at low superhuman levels but so is Captain America. Tsuande is confirmed to be at superhuman levels of speed. Wolverine wont slice off her arms as soon as she throws a punch because he couldnt even do it to peak humans. stop wanking. 

By crossover Im referring to when two characters of their own separate series collaborate. IE when Batman & Superman team causing Superman to either: became weak for some odd reason or behaves like a dipshit in order for the writers to give Batman a reason to be in the comic. A prime example are Flash crossovers.


----------



## Darklyre (May 3, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> If he's inside Katsuya, she can just absorb him and keep taking him away from Tsunade in her mini-Katsuya forms every time he gets close.



At best that causes a stalemate, because the moment Katsuya moves away Wolverine's back up and running.


----------



## Endless Mike (May 3, 2009)

I love how everyone keeps saying Tsunade is faster but no one is posting any actual speed feats - because she doesn't have any


----------



## The World (May 3, 2009)

Maybe because it's assumed as she is a high-tier. She easily reacted to and stomped Naruto with a finger who can move from sight at Academy level which is at least 220mph.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

HumanWine said:


> Im addressing the whole "WWH needed to punch Wolverine several times to ko him" and "he only achieved that because of his arm reach". That other shit you mentioned is irrelevant.


Translation: Act like only WWH was mentioned while ignore anything that makes it obvious that my "crossover" rant was another jumping the gun.


> You cant understand that WWH was toying with Wolverine.


You cant understand that Wolverine received numerous punches to the head before he finally was knocked out. In other words, I'm basically stating what happened. Your statement acts like WWH just suddenly mentioned that he was punching below 100 ton class strength thresh hold.


> You cant understand that Tsuande has all the ability needed to tag Wolverine. Logan's speed is at most at low superhuman levels but so is Captain America.


At most, it's actually beyond sound. Captain America can see the movement of bullets while they are mid-air. Tsunade has no speed feats to suggest supersonic.


> By crossover Im referring to when two characters of their own separate series collaborate. IE when Batman & Superman team causing Superman to either: became weak for some odd reason or behaves like a dipshit in order for the writers to give Batman a reason to be in the comic. A prime example are Flash crossovers.


In other words, you never read Jeph Loeb's Superman & Batman. While bringing up Jeph Loeb in terms of Flash isn't a very good idea. Unless you're bringing up some other writer that has the Flash act out of character.

The number of things I brought up that occur outside of just one crossover are obviously not in a crossover.


Roxxas said:


> Maybe because it's assumed as she is a high-tier. She easily reacted to and stomped Naruto with a finger who can move from sight at Academy level which is at least 220mph.



Except that we don't jump to the conclusion that she has the same level of speed as other high-tiers as variance goes. Especially when the main thing about her is her healing ability and strength rather than the suggestion of her having speed comparable at all to Jiraiya at full power. It says even more when she's only Hokage as the the third choice.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 3, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Maybe because it's assumed as she is a high-tier. She easily reacted to and stomped Naruto with a finger who can move from sight at Academy level which is at least 220mph.



Academy level is 220mph? Since when? Im just really curious about this. When did tsunade ever show she was fast enough to disappear from sight?


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 3, 2009)

Roxxas said:


> Maybe because it's assumed as she is a high-tier. She easily reacted to and stomped Naruto with a finger who can move from sight at Academy level which is at least 220mph.



Your point is moot since Naruto was the most pathetic academy student who couldn't even do a shitty henge move.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 3, 2009)

Disappearing from sight isn't a speed feat.  It's a manga effect.

Not everyone in a manga sees the exact same way, it's not quantifiable in that aspect, and not every manga has characters move at the same speed.


----------



## Koi (May 3, 2009)

Is this, like.. is this really _fair?_


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> ... We're actually suppose to take that seriously in a humor Garth Ennis' Punisher story? I repeat, Garth Ennis. I love the writer's work but I'm not going to seriously bring up that book for feats.



So you're going to ignore a feat because of the writers style? That's a bit ludicrous, someone could just ignore Wolverine's high-end showings for the same reasons.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> So you're going to ignore a feat because of the writers style? That's a bit ludicrous, someone could just ignore Wolverine's high-end showings for the same reasons.



It's one of those things we ignore along with Jeph Loeb's Supergirl jobbing, Spiderman beating a herald by simply pounding on him, etc. Garth Ennis writing for the Punisher storyline involving three superheroes was a blatant and intentional joke. He's the only writer that has Wolverine repeatedly referring to himself as "Canuckle" in a story arc involving a criminal organization of midgets. There's disagreeing with a writing style and there's seeing an obvious joke occurrence that's massively outnumbered by other depictions.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> It's one of those things we ignore along with Jeph Loeb's Supergirl jobbing, Spiderman beating a herald by simply pounding on him, etc. Garth Ennis writing for the Punisher storyline involving three superheroes was a blatant and intentional joke. He's the only writer that has Wolverine repeatedly referring to himself as "Canuckle" in a story arc involving a criminal organization of midgets.



The Spider-Man one is an obvious inconsistency, the Loeb stuff gets ignored because the internet seems to hate Loeb now, the Ennis stuff is perfectly acceptable. Just because he writes stories with humorous components and plays up personality quirks doesn't make his stories any less canon then all the 'serious' stories in comics.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The Spider-Man one is an obvious inconsistency, the Loeb stuff gets ignored because the internet seems to hate Loeb now,


Yeah, it's only because people hate Ennis rather than weird stuff like Wally West needing to breath while he's intangible and, even then, is supposedly dumb enough to run into a vaacum he can't breath in. John Stewart's ring being taken without it even putting up a barrier has nothing to do with that either.


> the Ennis stuff is perfectly acceptable.


No, it isn't. It was a gag arc. I accepted it a long time ago rather than suggesting that the Punisher will actually beat Wolverine in a versus thread.


mystictrunks said:


> Just because he writes stories with humorous components and plays up personality quirks doesn't make his stories any less canon then all the 'serious' stories in comics.


There's playing up personality quirks and there's making a character refer themselves as the "Canuckle" and only have them simply be the butt of joke after intentional joke.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Yeah, it's only because people hate Ennis rather than weird stuff like Wally West needing to breath while he's intangible and, even then, is supposedly dumb enough to run into a vaacum he can't breath in. John Stewart's ring being taken without it even putting up a barrier has nothing to do with that either.



Pretty much .



> No, it isn't. It was a gag arc. I accepted it a long time ago rather than suggesting that the Punisher will actually beat Wolverine in a versus thread.


You do realize that in a story there's much more to a fight then who superior especially in the world of street level heroes like The Punisher and Wolverine where the gap isn't even that huge to begin with. 



> There's playing up personality quirks and there's making a character refer themselves as the "Canuckle" and only have them simply be the butt of joke after intentional joke.


In nearly all of Ennis' stories everyone is the butt of the joke. The only character I can recall Ennis writing that was taken seriously constantly was Superman.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Pretty much .


Hooray for belief fallacy.


> You do realize that in a story there's much more to a fight then who superior especially in the world of street level heroes like The Punisher and Wolverine where the gap isn't even that huge to begin with.


Numerous feats from Wolverine say otherwise.


> In nearly all of Ennis' stories everyone is the butt of the joke. The only character I can recall Ennis writing that was taken seriously constantly was Superman.


Nearly all? Punisher isn't a joke. Numerous war stories aren't giving us a running gag of one character simply and only being a joke. The same for Punisher Max. Daredevil was actually given a serious scenario to convey his character. Wolverine on the other hand has his face blown off, balls crushed, captured and terrified by midgets, steam rolled, punched over into another state, refers to himself as the "Canuckle" numerous times, etc. Only The Boys and Hitman comes anywhere close to that rampant show of humor. Just like how there's a difference between how he weakens Lobo and the usual Lobo, we have a drastic difference for Wolverine that doesn't make sense with prior and after ward feats/background info. Even more so when it's negated by Enemy of the State.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Hooray for belief fallacy.


Actually wouldn't you be using an appeal to belief fallacy since most people believe that The Flash and GL jobbed in those stories?



> Numerous feats from Wolverine say otherwise.


And numerous feats from Wolverine say he is just a high tier street level character. 



> Nearly all? Punisher isn't a joke. Numerous war stories aren't giving us a running gag of one character simply and only being a joke. The same for Punisher Max. Daredevil was actually given a serious scenario to convey his character. Wolverine on the other hand has his face blown off, balls crushed, captured and terrified by midgets, steam rolled, punched over into another state, refers to himself as the "Canuckle" numerous times, etc. Only The Boys and Hitman comes anywhere close to that rampant show of humor. Just like how there's a difference between how he weakens Lobo and the usual Lobo, we have a drastic difference for Wolverine that doesn't make sense with prior and after ward feats/background info.



Super powered beings are pretty much always treated that way. That is how he write super powered heroes, that aren't Superman, in serious stories. Even his serious stuff like Preacher and 'serious' Punisher stories contain humor.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Actually wouldn't you be using an appeal to belief fallacy since most people believe that The Flash and GL jobbed in those stories?


No, since the intelligence and abilities of Flash and John Stewart are consistent givens. Flash knows that he needs air to breath and can turn intangible. Believing that a person finds faults with a writer's ability just because they hate him is just boringly emotional.


> And numerous feats from Wolverine say he is just a high tier street level character.


And your proof is? Especially when they are later feats past the point of Punisher Marvel Knights ending. What numerous feats are there that have Wolverine slow enough to even let Daredevil hit him without any outside negative effect on his performance?


> Super powered beings are pretty much always treated that way. That is how he write super powered heroes, that aren't Superman, in serious stories. Even his serious stuff like Preacher and 'serious' Punisher stories contain humor.


No, none of the superheroes are treated in the same way that Wolverine is. Even Lobo got more credit. Even Spiderman got more credit. It's all the more of a gag when previous and after ward feats disagree with it. The only stuff that reaches that consistent level of gag for a single character is The Boys.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 3, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> No, since the intelligence and abilities of Flash and John Stewart are consistent givens. Flash knows that he needs air to breath and can turn intangible. Believing that a person finds faults with a writer's ability just because they hate him is just boringly emotional.


The portrayals of their intelligence isn't consistent, it may be consistent for a certain amount of issues but it varies greatly between writers. 



> And your proof is? Especially when they are later feats past the point of Punisher Marvel Knights ending. What numerous feats are there that have Wolverine slow enough to even let Daredevil hit him without any outside negative effect on his performance?


For Wolverine being a high tier street level character? Showings in his own series, his showings in X-titles, his fights against street level characters like Spidey and Cap that are extremely close.

Also, Daredevil is constantly portrayed as one of the top martial artists in the MU who does clearly super human things on a regular basis. Him hitting Wolverine is extremely reasonable. 



> No, none of the superheroes are treated in the same way that Wolverine is. Even Lobo got more credit. Even Spiderman got more credit. It's all the more of a gag when previous and after ward feats disagree with it. The only stuff that reaches that consistent level of gag for a single character is The Boys.


Lobo was a walking joke in that Hitman story. Other super powered beings don't get more credit, they just become the butt of the joke in different ways then the way Wolverine did.


----------



## Omnirix (May 3, 2009)

Depends on what type of wolverine this is. If this is the wolverine that tanked punches from WW Hulk then yeah he wins. But if this is movie wolverine he loses.


----------



## neodragzero (May 3, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> The portrayals of their intelligence isn't consistent, it may be consistent for a certain amount of issues but it varies greatly between writers.


Who else makes the Flash not know he needs air to breath? It's pretty consistent that Flash has the ability to become intangible. It's the thing that keeps him from splattering himself. There's no arguing against that consistency.


> For Wolverine being a high tier street level character? Showings in his own series, his showings in X-titles, his fights against street level characters like Spidey and Cap that are extremely close.


Captain America being the guy that actually sees the movement of bullets while they are in mid-air. Again, the argument is whether or not it makes sense at all that Daredevil could even do that while it's drastically less than the numerous things that Wolverine has been exposed, that should cause more nerve damage, but isn't badly as affected.

Also, to end this, do you actually have a scan of that jab doing more than getting Wolverine's attention?


> Also, Daredevil is constantly portrayed as one of the top martial artists in the MU who does clearly super human things on a regular basis. Him hitting Wolverine is extremely reasonable.


One of the top but still below Wolverine. Him hitting Wolverine isn't reasonable when Wolverine has fought faster opponents. He's still below Wolverine.


> Lobo was a walking joke in that Hitman story.


And Wolverine isn't because?


> Other super powered beings don't get more credit, they just become the butt of the joke in different ways then the way Wolverine did.


Yes, they actually do. You pretty much are arguing that Daredevil is getting more credit as you support the weird above feat. You pretty much did so by bringing up Superman. None of them come close to what is done to Wolverine.


----------



## Kushina (May 4, 2009)

Tsunade is faster and stronger than Wolverine.  She could just shunshin on top of him and use her Bruising Sky Leg technique like she did with Orochimaru.


----------



## Fawful (May 4, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Tsunade is faster and stronger than Wolverine.  She could just shunshin on top of him and use her Bruising Sky Leg technique like she did with Orochimaru.



 Tsunade has no speed feats so you can't say that. Bruising Sky Leg will not kill Wolverine as he can take multiple attacks from th Hulk, who is way stronger than Tsunade will ever be.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Who else makes the Flash not know he needs air to breath? It's pretty consistent that Flash has the ability to become intangible. It's the thing that keeps him from splattering himself. There's no arguing against that consistency.


Bad flash writers? Brad Meltzer, Bilson, and Peyer were all pretty bad recent writers. He constantly "forgets" he can become intangible in stories by these writers and others.



> Captain America being the guy that actually sees the movement of bullets while they are in mid-air.


Yes that Captain America.



> Again, the argument is whether or not it makes sense at all that Daredevil could even do that while it's drastically less than the numerous things that Wolverine has been exposed, that should cause more nerve damage, but isn't badly as affected.
> 
> Also, to end this, do you actually have a scan of that jab doing more than getting Wolverine's attention?


No, I simply posted the scan people were talking about on the first few pages. It's even from the same thread the person who brought it up was talking about. 



> One of the top but still below Wolverine. Him hitting Wolverine isn't reasonable when Wolverine has fought faster opponents. He's still below Wolverine.


Fighting someone faster doesn't mean you are on their level of speed nor does it mean you can't be touched by anyone slower. 



> And Wolverine isn't because?


Because Lobo is a joke character in the first place in nearly all of his stories. 



> Yes, they actually do. You pretty much are arguing that Daredevil is getting more credit as you support the weird above feat. You pretty much did so by bringing up Superman. None of them come close to what is done to Wolverine.


Yes they are, they just don't have the potential for physical comedy Wolverine has.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 4, 2009)

> Tsunade is faster and stronger than Wolverine. She could just shunshin on top of him and use her Bruising Sky Leg technique like she did with Orochimaru.


And how is that going to kill Wolverine?


----------



## Endless Mike (May 4, 2009)

Still looking for proof that she's faster than him


----------



## Fawful (May 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Still looking for proof that she's faster than him



There is no proof.


----------



## Kushina (May 4, 2009)

She used Shunshin 2 times: against Orochimaru and Kabuto and against Kabuto using her Ranshisho technique.  If she hits Wolverine with that he won't be able to control his limbs and die.

And what about Katsuya?


----------



## Fawful (May 4, 2009)

Kushina said:


> She used Shunshin 2 times: against Orochimaru and Kabuto and against Kabuto using her Ranshisho technique.  If she hits Wolverine with that he won't be able to control his limbs and die.
> 
> And what about Katsuya?



Because Wolverine has no speed whatsoever and will let himself get hit. And about Katsuya, Wolverine has regen.


----------



## Kushina (May 4, 2009)

Well Tsunade could stand on top of Kats and spam powerful kunai at him.  There's no way he could kill Katsuya...


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 4, 2009)

"Powerful kunai?" What the fuck?


----------



## Fawful (May 4, 2009)

Kushina said:


> Well Tsunade could stand on top of Kats and spam powerful kunai at him.  There's no way he could kill Katsuya...



He doesn't need to kill it. There is no way Tsunade is going to be hitting him with kunai. Not with his kind of reflexes.


----------



## Kushina (May 4, 2009)

She throws really fast and strong like Sakura.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, and? Piddling shit like that isn't going to kill Wolverine.


----------



## Fawful (May 4, 2009)

Wolverine can dodge bullets at point blank.


----------



## Kushina (May 4, 2009)

Mmm wow he's powerful... not like the one from the movie.  D:


----------



## Garlock (May 4, 2009)

We talking wolverine with adamantium or without?

If he does have, then he rapes Tsunade.

If not, its still him, but it would take much longer


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 4, 2009)

Movie versions are always a poor representation.

Wolverine's regenerated and healed from far worse things than Tsuande's feats.


----------



## neodragzero (May 4, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Bad flash writers? Brad Meltzer, Bilson, and Peyer were all pretty bad recent writers. He constantly "forgets" he can become intangible in stories by these writers and others.


What issues did Bilson and Peyer write? Jeph Loeb and Brad Meltzer aren't going to make it so that Flash is just simply tangible for an OBD bout. Especially when you yourself admit bad writing.


> Fighting someone faster doesn't mean you are on their level of speed nor does it mean you can't be touched by anyone slower.


It means a lot when you have superhuman reflexes and speed that's proven to not simply have the same occurrence with the same character.


> Because Lobo is a joke character in the first place in nearly all of his stories.


In comparison to the Hitman one-shot, not really.


> Yes they are, they just don't have the potential for physical comedy Wolverine has.


What exactly does getting on the wrong train have to do with physical comedy? There's forgetting one important thing in a person's character and there's straight up making them dumb enough to not even get on the right train. Lowering a character's intelligence to not be able to do things they could do before and more is still blatant PIS.


----------



## Garlock (May 4, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Movie versions are always a poor representation.
> 
> Wolverine's regenerated and healed from far worse things than Tsuande's feats.



Like getting his skeletal frame completely ripped out. His adamantium one at that..... yeah......



Tsunade hasnt got shit


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2009)

Garlock said:


> We talking wolverine with adamantium or without?
> 
> If he does have, then he rapes Tsunade.
> 
> If not, its still him, but it would take much longer



He would be able to cut her either way (bone claws can cut wood, most metals, some stone), and tsunade has never been shown as durable, so this doesnt make much sense.

Also, without the adamantium he heals a lot faster, and has far better senses and instincts.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 4, 2009)

I said it before and i will say it again
Wolverine Stalemated Galactus with a Bone claw, He also used the same bone claw to stab thanos with IG. Goes toe toe with the hulk and even took on the Phoenix force many times and survive.
*oh and he regenerated from a single drop of blood*
Wolverine takes this


----------



## neodragzero (May 4, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> I said it before and i will say it again
> Wolverine Stalemated Galactus with a Bone claw, He also used the same bone claw to stab thanos with IG. Goes toe toe with the hulk and even took on the Phoenix force many times and survive.
> *oh and he regenerated from a single drop of blood*
> Wolverine takes this


....
I suddenly don't care about this thread anymore. I'm out.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 4, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> I said it before and i will say it again
> Wolverine Stalemated Galactus with a Bone claw, He also used the same bone claw to stab thanos with IG. Goes toe toe with the hulk and even took on the Phoenix force many times and survive.
> *oh and he regenerated from a single drop of blood*
> Wolverine takes this



Didnt that drop of blood land on a crstyal that amplifies mutant powers by like over 9000?


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 4, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> ....
> I suddenly don't care about this thread anymore. I'm out.


it's canon deal with it



> Didnt that drop of blood land on a crstyal that amplifies mutant powers by like over 9000?


well he became Eternity so it's more than amplifies mutant powers it's still considered his strongest incarnation so it's canon


----------



## Darklyre (May 4, 2009)

Even if you ignore that whole blood droplet on the crystal shit, there's still the issue of him regenerating from a skeleton after Nitro's explosion.


----------



## Lucifeller (May 4, 2009)

Itachi2000 said:


> I said it before and i will say it again
> Wolverine Stalemated Galactus with a Bone claw, He also used the same bone claw to stab thanos with IG. Goes toe toe with the hulk and even took on the Phoenix force many times and survive.
> *oh and he regenerated from a single drop of blood*
> Wolverine takes this



See, now THESE are inconsistent feats.

Seriously though, Wolverine regularly dodges Sentinel laser fire. From multiple Sentinels at once, even.

Show me anything in Naruto that goes faster than laser fire. Go on. Even assuming he can aimdodge a single one, he often has to deal with multiple ones from several directions at once, so the aimdodging argument goes out of the window.


----------



## Spectre (May 4, 2009)

Lucifeller said:


> See, now THESE are inconsistent feats.
> 
> Seriously though, Wolverine regularly dodges Sentinel laser fire. From multiple Sentinels at once, even.
> 
> Show me anything in Naruto that goes faster than laser fire. Go on. Even assuming he can aimdodge a single one, he often has to deal with multiple ones from several directions at once, so the aimdodging argument goes out of the window.



He constantly gets beaten by Spiderman....


----------



## Stan Lee (May 4, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Wolverine + Blood Lust VS *Worst Hokage ever*= Rapestomp



So very true.

A woman as Hokage.*facepalm*


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 4, 2009)

Is this a joke thread? Please, please tell me it is!


----------



## ZergKage (May 4, 2009)

Lucifeller said:
			
		

> See, now THESE are inconsistent feats.
> 
> Seriously though, *Wolverine regularly dodges Sentinel laser fire. From multiple Sentinels at once*, even.
> 
> Show me anything in Naruto that goes faster than laser fire. Go on. Even assuming he can aimdodge a single one, he often has to deal with multiple ones from several directions at once, so the aimdodging argument goes out of the window.



This is how board myths get started


----------



## Darklyre (May 4, 2009)

Spectre said:


> He constantly gets beaten by Spiderman....



Spiderman also has battle precog and webbing that can resist Wolverine's claws (they don't get torn because they're so elastic).


----------



## mystictrunks (May 4, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> What issues did Bilson and Peyer write? Jeph Loeb and Brad Meltzer aren't going to make it so that Flash is just simply tangible for an OBD bout. Especially when you yourself admit bad writing.


Bilson did the first arc or two of Flash: FMA, while Peyer wrote that awful Wally West run that started right after Flash: FMA got canceled. There are also some recent Teen Titan & Titans appearance that had WW forgetting certain aspects of his power, but I don't have the issues around.



> It means a lot when you have superhuman reflexes and speed that's proven to not simply have the same occurrence with the same character.


It does not however mean that Wolverine can not be touched by Daredevil who constantly shows superhuman reflexes and speed, albeit on a lower level, on a consistent basis. 



> In comparison to the Hitman one-shot, not really.


He's a walking parody of X-TREME!!! characters. 




> What exactly does getting on the wrong train have to do with physical comedy? There's forgetting one important thing in a person's character and there's straight up making them dumb enough to not even get on the right train. Lowering a character's intelligence to not be able to do things they could do before and more is still blatant PIS.


Was a reason given for the train incident?


----------



## The Bite of the She-Wolf (May 5, 2009)

Wasn't his healing factor toned down recently? If so, how much? I also heard he fought some death angel to resurrect but that was no longer active.


----------



## neodragzero (May 5, 2009)

mystictrunks said:


> Bilson did the first arc or two of Flash: FMA, while Peyer wrote that awful Wally West run that started right after Flash: FMA got canceled. There are also some recent Teen Titan & Titans appearance that had WW forgetting certain aspects of his power, but I don't have the issues around.


Recent Teen Titans and Titans stuff? If you remember the villain, I can probably narrow it down.


> He's a walking parody of X-TREME!!! characters.


When exact did Lobo pop up in DC?


> Was a reason given for the train incident?


Nope. It just simply has Wolverine being dumb enough to get on the wrong train.


Charcan said:


> Wasn't his healing factor toned down recently? If so, how much? I also heard he fought some death angel to resurrect but that was no longer active.



In Astonishing X-Men, beyond the point of the suggested regen nerf, Wolverine heals up a re-entry burn and the damage that comes with hitting the ground at such a velocity.


----------



## mystictrunks (May 5, 2009)

neodragzero said:


> Recent Teen Titans and Titans stuff? If you remember the villain, I can probably narrow it down.


It was the first arc of Titans and the arc of TT where every adult hero was an asshole, I think it was after a Titans of Tomorrow fight.



> When exact did Lobo pop up in DC?


Early/mid 80's as a minor character. Late 80's/early 90's as The Main Main where he got his current origin and personality.



> Nope. It just simply has Wolverine being dumb enough to get on the wrong train.


Ok


----------



## Lucifeller (May 5, 2009)

ZergKage said:


> This is how board myths get started



They are outright CALLED lasers very frequently when Sentinels appear and start blasting around. Given how Sentinels are the most common enemies of the X-men, and they are often stated to be using laser beams...

If you prefer, blame the fact that Marvel had decades - and dozens of writers - to make a total mess of its universe. But the X-men dodging Sentinel fire has always been consistent.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 5, 2009)

Make it No-Adamantium wolverine then it would be fair.


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2009)

Some of these comments in this thread are simply amazing.  The mere fact that someone thinks some kunai would do shit to Wolverine is just sad.

Tsunade really can't do much of anything in this fight.  She has absolutely no way to kill Wolverine, and even if she KO's him, he'll just regen from that (in a case like Wolverine's, a KO does not mean a win).  As for Katsuya, Wolverine take Sentinels down on a regular basis, so yeah...

And since Tsunade is a close range fighter, I don't see what stops her from being gutted.  And if she uses Genesis Rebirth to heal, she age, and then she'll be killed easily.  Of all the ninja in Naruto, Tsunade was one of the worst choices to put aganist Wolverine.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Some of these comments in this thread are simply amazing.  The mere fact that someone thinks some kunai would do shit to Wolverine is just sad.
> 
> Tsunade really can't do much of anything in this fight.  She has absolutely no way to kill Wolverine, and even if she KO's him, he'll just regen from that *(in a case like Wolverine's, a KO does not mean a win)*.  As for Katsuya, Wolverine take Sentinels down on a regular basis, so yeah...
> 
> And since Tsunade is a close range fighter, I don't see what stops her from being gutted.  And if she uses Genesis Rebirth to heal, she age, and then she'll be killed easily.  Of all the ninja in Naruto, Tsunade was one of the worst choices to put aganist Wolverine.



I pretty much agree with the rest of your post but this.  Why would a KO not count against Wolverine?


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2009)

Snake Plissken said:


> I pretty much agree with the rest of your post but this.  Why would a KO not count against Wolverine?



Because he has been KO'ed before and regened from it.  Example: When he fights Mystique in "Get Mystique" she KO's him, but he regens and still wins the fight aganist her.  Knocking him out won't mean shit if he just gets back up to finish the job, unless you have enough strength to keep him down for a long time (and I doubt that Tsunade has that kind of strength).


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Because he has been KO'ed before and regened from it.  Example: When he fights Mystique in "Get Mystique" she KO's him, but he regens and still wins the fight aganist her.  Knocking him out won't mean shit if he just gets back up to finish the job, unless you have enough strength to keep him down for a long time (and I doubt that Tsunade has that kind of strength).



I'm not arguing whether or not Tsunade has the strength, I was just wondering why Wolverine would be exempt from KO loses.  KOing is pretty much the only way to beat him for most of the characters put up against him.  A KO may or may not be a viable means for his ooponent in this match but in other matches against other people he could lose by KO (which you pretty much just said).


----------



## Comic Book Guy (May 5, 2009)

Yagami1211 said:


> Make it No-Adamantium wolverine then it would be fair.



I don't know. Without the adamantium, not only would Wolverine's healing factor increase in its potency, but Wolverine would be faster since the metal isn't weighing him down anymore.

And, yes, Wolverine now has a limit to his healing factor, since the (ridiculous) supernatural Lazaer retcon. So he can't pull off the Civil War bit again.

And yes, he can be KO'd.


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2009)

Snake Plissken said:


> I'm not arguing whether or not Tsunade has the strength, I was just wondering why Wolverine would be exempt from KO loses.  KOing is pretty much the only way to beat him for most of the characters put up against him.  A KO may or may not be a viable means for his ooponent in this match but in other matches against other people he could lose by KO (which you pretty much just said).



You're not getting what I'm saying.  Unless you have enough strength to keep him down, like the Hulk, he'll just get back up from a simple KO.  You have to be able to deal enough damage that his regen will take a while to work.  Like I said, Mystique managed to KO him, but he just got back up and still won the fight.  So a simple knock out wouldn't be enough, you'd need to deal a lot of damage too, and I don't see Tsunade overcoming Logan's healing factor.

Basically, a normal knock out won't do the job.  But a knock out and sufficient bodily harm will because it'll esure he won't get right back up to fight anymore.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You're not getting what I'm saying.  Unless you have enough strength to keep him down, like the Hulk, he'll just get back up from a simple KO.  You have to be able to deal enough damage that his regen will take a while to work.  Like I said, Mystique managed to KO him, but he just got back up and still won the fight.  So a simple knock out wouldn't be enough, you'd need to deal a lot of damage too, and I don't see Tsunade overcoming Logan's healing factor.
> 
> Basically, a normal knock out won't do the job.  But a knock out and sufficient bodily harm will because it'll esure he won't get right back up to fight anymore.



Lol you are the one not getting what someone is saying.  I JUST said that Tsunade might not be able to knock him out but there are other characters whol can so saying KOs don't work against him is bullcrap.


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2009)

Snake Plissken said:


> Lol you are the one not getting what someone is saying.  I JUST said that Tsunade might not be able to knock him out but there are other characters whol can so saying KOs don't work against him is bullcrap.



Andddddddd..... you still miss the point.  Oh well.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> You're not getting what I'm saying.  Unless you have enough strength to keep him down, like the Hulk, he'll just get back up from a simple KO.  You have to be able to deal enough damage that his regen will take a while to work.  Like I said, Mystique managed to KO him, but he just got back up and still won the fight.  So a simple knock out wouldn't be enough, you'd need to deal a lot of damage too, and I don't see Tsunade overcoming Logan's healing factor.
> 
> Basically, a normal knock out won't do the job.  But a knock out and sufficient bodily harm will because it'll esure he won't get right back up to fight anymore.



Then by this logic, Wolverine can never lose outside of omnipotents/reality warpers/etc..  Cause he'll get up and finish the job.  Or regen and finish the job.  etc.


----------



## Narcissus (May 5, 2009)

ChINaMaN1472 said:


> Then by this logic, Wolverine can never lose outside of omnipotents/reality warpers/etc..  Cause he'll get up and finish the job.  Or regen and finish the job.  etc.





Reading comprehension is so rare these days.

You need to damage Wolverine enough so that his regen won't come into play instantly.  Do that, and a KO will count as a win.  But if you don't damage him enough, then he will get back up and keep fighting.  Someone like the Hulk could do this.

In other words, a simple KO will not be enough.  I've even referenced an example.

Is that clear enough for you, or will I need to make it any easier?

I suggest you know what you're talking about before trying to argue (and failing).


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (May 5, 2009)

''It's RAPE TIME''


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (May 5, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Reading comprehension is so rare these days.
> 
> You need to damage Wolverine enough so that his regen won't come into play instantly.  Do that, and a KO will count as a win.  But if you don't damage him enough, then he will get back up and keep fighting.  Someone like the Hulk could do this.
> 
> ...



Before you try and insult others reading comprehension you should work on your own first.  Since you seem to be misunderstanding the argument, I will explain it to you as simply as I can:

You said KOs don't work on Wolverine.  I asked why not, since KOs are for many the only means actually winning at all.  You said KOs only work if you are able to actually keep Wolverine down and out, just knocking him out for a few seconds isn't going to cut it, and that you doubted Tsunade had the power to keep him down.  I agreed with you, and said that while she might not be able to put him out for that long there are characters who can so saying KOs never work on him is bullshit.  Whether nor not Tsunade had the potential to KO Wolverine was never the point, the point was that you said Wolverine can't lose by KO when in fact he can and has.

In threads involving Wolverine losing a match, 99% of the time it's due to a KO.  *In the OBD, this means knocking him out and/or incapacitating him so he is unable to continue fighting, for at least a little while.* <--this is the part you are mostly misunderstanding
Just knocking him unconscious isn't gonna be enough to count as a KO, since he'll be back up in a few moments.  If he can't continue fighting (if only for awhile since he regens he most likely won't be down and out forever) it's a KO.   

So, perhaps you should try taking your own advice and actually knowing what you are talking about before you argue, especially when you don't even seem to get the point of the argument in the first place.

EDIT:

I did misunderstand you as well I see now.  I thought you were trying to say that Tsunade wouldn't be enough to KO him when it was really that you thought KOing = knocking unconscious when that is not the case.  Sorry, my fault for assuming you knew already.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 5, 2009)

Oh my bad.

Because I thought the definition of a KO was being KNOCKED OUT so that you could no longer fight.  Which implies the fact he won't get up.  If he's able to regenerate, then HE'S NOT KNOCKED OUT.

Forgive my poor understanding of the English language.


----------



## Lucifeller (May 5, 2009)

Chinaman has a point. A KO in a fight usually results from the body sustaining a trauma violent enough that it has to employ all its resources to heal it up, hence it doesn't have enough energy to also keep the brain in a conscious state. With how insanely fast Wolverine's healing process is, you have to hit him ridiculously hard, or inflict a very serious wound for his healing factor to be taxed to the point he loses consciousness.

Of course, in Marvel we have mid-level super heroes that can take out skyscrapers in one well placed blow - Power Man is an example, you don't even need Hulk to find someone at that level - so blunt trauma tends to be, well, TRAUMATIC.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 5, 2009)

tsunade punch and he brakes his adamantium skeleton


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (May 5, 2009)

Lol no, stronger beings have tried and only dented it.


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 5, 2009)

Tsunade > universe  every character worldwar hulk doesnt even have 1%  of her power


----------



## Emperor Joker (May 5, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Tsunade > universe  every character worldwar hulk doesnt even have 1%  of her power



Please tell me your joking, because that's utter bullshit.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 5, 2009)

How the fuck is Tsunade KO'ing Wolverine. She has no speed feets, Wolverine has the longer reach advantage and bushins aren't going to shit with his hyperactie animal senses. Wolverine shits on Tsunade.


----------



## Fawful (May 5, 2009)

UchihaItachimk said:


> Tsunade > universe  every character worldwar hulk doesnt even have 1%  of her power



No, just no


----------



## UchihaItachimk (May 5, 2009)

ofc i'm kiddin sherlocks


----------



## Suu (May 6, 2009)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> As long as Logan has a nervous system that can be affected:
> you would have been, *had Itachi been serious*, thats certain.
> you would have been, *had Itachi been serious*, thats certain.
> he won't win.


This was what I was thinking.

After hitting wolverine a couple of times and observing his resilience to her damage, Tsunade would probably figure out that she'd need to use something _other_ than her super-human strength.

Sure, Wolverine might be able to cut her arm off first, but she'll just regenerate it nearly instantly, to counter-attack with a _Ranshinsho_.

Once Wolverine is on the floor, trying to figure out how to move again, Tsunade can summon Katsuyu. Sure, Katsuyu is slow and cumbersome, but I can bet my bottom dollar that it won't have trouble spitting a concentrated amount of its acid *all over* Wolverine's _immobilised_ body.

Whether or not the acid would melt the adamantium is a different matter. I'm inclined to believe that repeated applications of acid (burning through his flesh faster than he can regenerate) will eventually wittle down the metal.


----------



## Shock Therapy (May 6, 2009)

Suu said:


> This was what I was thinking.
> 
> After hitting wolverine a couple of times and observing his resilience to her damage, Tsunade would probably figure out that she'd need to use something _other_ than her super-human strength.
> 
> ...



Um no it won't.


----------



## skiboydoggy (May 6, 2009)

So does anyone around here know nuts about Marvel Adamantium at all? You can damage it by having the Hulk pound on it. That's the kind of damage that we're talking about to get through that stuff.


----------



## Itachi2000 (May 6, 2009)

Suu said:


> This was what I was thinking.
> 
> After hitting wolverine a couple of times and observing his resilience to her damage, Tsunade would probably figure out that she'd need to use something _other_ than her super-human strength.
> 
> ...


No adamantiun is unbreakable acid cant even melt it
Wolverine will cut Tsunade Head = dead sannin


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (May 6, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> So does anyone around here know nuts about Marvel Adamantium at all? You can damage it by having the Hulk pound on it. That's the kind of damage that we're talking about to get through that stuff.



Of course. I dont think anyone is questioning that tsunade aint got shit on adamantium.

EDIT: wow, someone actually thinks acid would work on adamantium


----------



## Darklyre (May 6, 2009)

skiboydoggy said:


> So does anyone around here know nuts about Marvel Adamantium at all? You can damage it by having the Hulk pound on it. That's the kind of damage that we're talking about to get through that stuff.



Incorrect, actually. The Hulk cannot damage primary adamantium. Every single instance where Hulk has damaged adamantium has been retconned to it being secondary adamantium.

Wolverine has adamantium beta, which is a version of primary adamantium that has holes all over so his bones can still perform cellular processes.


----------



## Lucifeller (May 6, 2009)

> After hitting wolverine a couple of times and observing his resilience to her damage, Tsunade would probably figure out that she'd need to use something other than her super-human strength.



By the time Tsunade has hit Wolverine a couple times, she came close enough to him for him to simply walk into one of her attacks and retaliate by gutting her or taking her head right off.

Wolvie isn't a Naruto ninja. When he aims for the vitals he rarely if ever misses, and he's infamous for being the one X-man who consistently kills, or at the very least horribly maims.

Sure, Tsunade has her own regen, but that regen has NEVER been shown in-manga to restore ENTIRE CUT OFF LIMBS instantly, and the one wound she took was a stab wound rendered less serious by her gigantic breasts absorbing a lot of the shock, as the manga itself pointed out.

I am somewhat inclined to believe she'd have trouble doing anything more than holding her entrails while she heals if Wolverine tags her in the torso, and that assumes he doesn't just aim higher and decapitate her...

Tsunade's biggest problem here is that she can't deal outright lethal blows to Wolverine from the get go unless she has prep, while the opposite doesn't apply for him, since he can do any sort of things ranging from violently disemboweling her to taking various body parts off, which I'd wager will put her on the shelf long enough for him to finish the job, at the very least. So she can't afford to trade blows - she'll come out of it on the losing end there.


----------



## ChINaMaN1472 (May 6, 2009)

Suu said:


> This was what I was thinking.
> 
> *After hitting wolverine a couple of times and observing his resilience to her damage, Tsunade would probably figure out that she'd need to use something other than her super-human strength.*
> 
> ...



By that time, Tsuande will be cut into several pieces by Wolverine.  And while she's regenerating, Wolverine continues to maim.  Wolverine isn't a ninja, he's an animal - he doesn't stop to analyze if he doesn't need to.

It's even debatable whether Ranshinsho would work for a long time or whether his regenerative abilities would kick into gear and correct it.


----------



## Suu (May 7, 2009)

Heh, I just did some research. It was silly of me to think that Katsuyu's acid was strong enough to burn through adamantium. My bad!


----------



## alchemy1234 (May 7, 2009)

wolverine would rape tsunade.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 7, 2009)

I know it's not canon but with the shit Wolverine pulls off in the lastest X-Men Origins videogame, it's clear he rapes Tsunade.


----------

